# Char-broil Electric Smoker



## wwinflorida (Apr 12, 2007)

I used my Char-broil smoker for the 2nd time this week and the paint started to peel off the inside of the barrell and the lid.  Has this happened to anyone else?  I wasn't too worried about it but it started to rust where the paint peeled off immediately afterward.


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 12, 2007)

IT WAS THE 3RD SMOKE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I NOTICED THE PEELING


----------



## wwinflorida (Apr 13, 2007)

I sprayed it with vegetable oil hoping that would slow down the rust process and maybe season it like my cast iron but I am not sure if that is going to work.  How long have you been using yours?


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 13, 2007)

right at 3 yrs

i luv my char-broil h2o electric smoker...


----------



## dodgefather1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I just purchased a char-broil elec. smoker.  Can someone tell me if the thermostat is controlled?  I used it fot the first time today and never did get very hot but I noticed the light kept going off?  Thanks


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 16, 2007)

my unit turns off at 246 f---
the light goes out when rheostat is off..

i have written a review on this unit..
its at bottom of  the welcome forum  main page.

the one that come up when i log in


----------



## wwinflorida (Apr 16, 2007)

The rheostat and the light do go off when the smoker reaches a set temperature and comes back on as the smoker cools .  I am not sure how hot mine gets - the thermometer I use to regulate temperature only goes to 220 but the guage on top seems to be inaccurate.  It stays just below ideal when the needle on my thermometer passes 220.  I am thinking about buying another guage and putting it into the side of the unit.

I used mine last night to smoke a Turkey breast, a couple of legs and some corn.  I smoked the meat for about 3.5 hours and I put the corn in for 1.5 hours using the recipe in here.  It came out great!


----------

